# Whistling sliding patio door



## stressfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

My sliding patio door keeps whistling when winds are high. I don't know if it needs replacement or needs sealing. I've tried to seal it, but it didn't work. I'm ready to call the professionals.

Who does these things? I've tried calling a sliding door company, a glass company...they don't service sliding doors. So who does?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Us? :laughing:

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

any idea what brand it is? wood or aluminum or plastic?


----------



## stressfreak (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it's aluminum.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

stressfreak -

I think you are facing and adjustment problem and poor seals/brushes. Not always a fixable combination, especially if it is and older or cheaper door.

I just had an old, heavy door that seemed serviceable. My new door is silent and closes tighter than the one on my freezer. It was installed by a professional from Andersen that refuses to do windows by personal preference.

Dick


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are you located? In a colder climate, aluminum is a poor choice all the way around, so replacement would be advised. If you are in the south, southwest, etc, some adjustment may be all that you need.


----------

